# Google Search: Voice dial adds 1 to the number and Verizon can not complete call.



## seriousfix (Sep 17, 2011)

No matter what number I try to get this thing to voice dial it adds a 1 to it and Verizon will not complete the call. Example:

Call Pennsburg Diner in Pennsburg PA

It then begins to dial the correct number, but with a 1.

1-xxx-xxx-xxxx

Next, Verizon states it can not complete the call at this time. If I subtract the 1 from the number the call will go through with no problems.

This is not right. I can not use this feature and very much want to, especially while driving. Is there a way to get this to not dial a 1?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gwbennett (Jul 25, 2011)

If you go to settings menu then call settings does turning off assisted dialing help?


----------



## seriousfix (Sep 17, 2011)

I will try this. Thank you.


----------

